# How to get a permit for Texas Tortoises (gopherous berlanderii)



## greyshirt

It's not a hard task, but it takes time. 
1. Go to the TPWD website
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/permits/land/wildlife/rehab/
Its called a Wildlife Rehabilitation Permit. Forms you will need are:
A. General facility standards (PDF 197 KB)
B. Texas Administrative Code Regulations for Wildlife Rehabilitation Permits
C. Wildlife Rehabilitation Permits Overview (PDF 75.4 KB)
D. Wildlife rehabilitation application (Word 154 KB)

If you have any questions about the forms you can contact Megan Russell at
[email protected]
Wildlife Permits Specialist
Texas Parks & Wildlife Dept
4200 Smith School Road Austin, TX 78744
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/permits
She is very helpful. E-mail is probably best.

2. Contact the I. W. R. C.(international wildlife rehab) Very friendly people.
Kai Williams
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://theiwrc.org/
also beneficial Texas Wildlife Rehab 
[email protected]

3. You will need to build outdoor enclosures that are secure from any animals, including pet dogs and cats. Megan will get the local Game Warden to contact you to set up an inspection. Most are not very knowledgeable about tortoises, they will just go down a list. If he doesn't pass it, don't argue with him and don't worry. He will tell you what to do and re-inspect at a later date. 

4. Pictures of your enclosure, as well as, pictures of a place for water turtles, snakes and lizards will have to be e-mailed to Megan, since the permit is for "reptiles" with Texas Tortoise as an addendum since the are endangered. I had a water trough with rocks in the middle for water turtles and a couple of old aquariums with screen tops for snakes and lizards.

5. You will also have to go to a wildlife rehab course, and you will get a certificate that you will need. The course is three days, once a year( usually in the fall and in Houston). The course is given by the IWRC and is held at the TWRC office in Houston.

Once you receive your permit will not be allowed to "keep" a Texas Tortoise until you have had the permit for three years, but you can still help them in the meantime. It's a lot of hassel but don't get discouraged, because these torts need all of our help. Anyway don't get discouraged, I almost quite trying a couple of times, but I'm very, very glad I continued. Now my daughter is going to get her permit when she is 18. 
I will be more than happy to do what I can to help anyone to get this permit. Feel free to PM me, and I will do what I can.


----------



## Jacqui

If you wish to comment or ask questions about this thread, please go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-55093.html


----------

